# أخر أعمالى على artcam



## خالد فيلافيو (27 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## ksaid (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شيئ جميل جدا بارك الله فيك هذا طبعا نتيجة تعب واصرار


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (27 نوفمبر 2009)

ksaid قال:


> شيئ جميل جدا بارك الله فيك هذا طبعا نتيجة تعب واصرار


 

شكراً على الإطراء
تقدر تقول كمان الخبرة الطويلة 
أسعدنى وجودك


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

كل عام و انت بخير اخي خالد و عمل جميل جدا انا مثلك احب هذا البرنامج هذا موقعي 
http://www.frosad-wood-cnczone.com/


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ابو بحـر قال:


> كل عام و انت بخير اخي خالد و عمل جميل جدا انا مثلك احب هذا البرنامج هذا موقعي
> http://www.frosad-wood-cnczone.com/


 
و أنت بالخير و الصحة و العافية
أنا أيضا أعمل فى مجال إسطمبات الأحذية و لى خبرة تناهذ العشرة أعوام و لكن ليست فى القوالب الخشبية فقط ولكن فى الألومنيوم أيضاً و عملى يتركز فى الجذء الخاص بالأرت كام حيث بنقسم العمل بهذا المجال إلى قسمين أحدهما خاص بالأرتكام و لى خبرة طويلة مع المعادن و الأخشاب أيضاً

تسعدنى مشاركتك و كل عام و أنتم و بخير


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*سلام عليكم*

شى جميل اخ خالد احب نتعرف 
وده اميلى mohmed.alex2009على الياهو


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (6 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## alanamil2008 (24 يناير 2010)

ش ى جميل جدا\


----------



## salah_design (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم استاذ خالد
ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله
كل الشكر على المجهود المبذول 
ولا اعرف استاذ خالد عندي تساؤل لماذا لا يوضع شرح مبسط لخطوات العمل الذي قمت به حتى تعم الفائدة اي الاشياء المهمة التي ترى ان فيها فائده باستخدام امر معين او فكرة 
واعرف انك من المحبين لعمل الخير جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك هذا العلم
وكل التحية والتقدير للاخ ابو بحر


----------



## عبد11 (20 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله عمل جميل جدا


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------



## endesh (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا يذيد ويبارك*



خالد فيلافيو قال:


>


(ملء السنابل تنحني بتواضع والفارغات رؤسهن شوامخ)جميل حد الاندهاش الاخ خالد ربنا يذيدك ويفتح لك ابواب علمه في كل شيء بقدر نيتك.. ونتواصل في هذا المجال


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الأستاذ خالد دائماً مبدع
والله أنا أنتظر أعمالك دائماً للتمتع بمشاهدتها.


----------



## العرسماوي (21 مارس 2011)

ممكن تعمل لنا الخطوات لعمل 3d بالصور والادوات المستخدمة وطريقة الامر على اماكينة cnc , والريشة المستخدمة


----------



## tito_dz (24 مارس 2011)

اعمالك مشوقه


----------



## اللؤلؤة66 (9 أبريل 2011)

ما شاء الله
شئ رائع فعلا يسلمو ايديك


----------



## zeld4 (16 مايو 2011)

*:75:ما شاء الله عمل جميل جدا:75:*​


----------



## م عيد مفتاح (28 يونيو 2011)

ماشاء الله 

زادك الله علما وتوضعا


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 يونيو 2011)

جميل وبالتوفيق


----------



## chawkiz (28 يونيو 2011)

ألحقيقة اني ارى ان برنامج الارت كام من اصعب البرامج 

و لكن لم اعر له الكثير من الاهمية و ارى ان الاعمال جميلة جدا 

و ذات اهمية 

و ان شاء الله سوف اتعلم هذا البرنامج 

شكرا اخي على هذه الاعمال القيمة جدا


----------



## حيدر ماكس (24 يوليو 2011)

عمل جميل .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## freedomnum (8 أغسطس 2011)

والله حاجة جميلة الله ينور عليك وياريت اتعلم البرنامج وابقى بنصف خبرتك


----------



## Abdullahzahrani (22 أغسطس 2012)

اخي خالد يسعدني التعامل معك الى ابعد مدى انت حط يدك بيدي وصدقني ماراح تندم 
[email protected]
00966558055807
السعودية --جدة


----------

